# Beethoven - String Quartet 13 op.130 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a live performance by the Alban Berg Quartet. 






Just a brief note before I start. I've based all these reviews on the quartet with the alternative ending where included. I've marked those recordings that only use the original Grosse Fugue as the finale and don't include the alternative allegro finale. Here goes. Comments on those performances that only include the Grosse Fugue have been kept to a minimum and remarks are generally more about overall performances here.

* includes original Grosse Fugue finale only

*Highly recommended*

Endellion
Elias
Signum
Fitzwilliam
Tetzlaff *
Budapest (stereo)
New Budapest
Belcea
Wihan (live)
Tokyo (RCA)
Hollywood (Pristine remaster)
Juilliard (1997)
Auryn
Guarneri (Decca)
Prazak
Gewandhaus

*Better

Suske* - idiomatic, cohesive and highly responsive.
*Goldner* - this came late to the party ut the Goldner's burnished tone is a pleasure and they can_ ppp _to _fff_ at the flick of a wrist.
*Edding ** - love the unity of tone in those gut strings in this period performance.
*Casals* - another that balances muscle and sensitivity. Convincing with both endings.
*Emerson* - the Emersons are playful, wistful and nail the 4th movement especially. Technically spot-on.
*Kuss* - drama, structure and a a feeling of 'rightness' in this impressive live account
*Philharmonia Berlin *- gorgeous rhythms and stellar playing from BPO frontline.
*Vegh* - depth, vitality, tenderness
*Alexander (Foghorn)* - elegant and refined. Strong all-rounder.
*Janacek (1969) *- the Janaceks took the op. 130 in the Vlach Praga cycle and give a highly coloured and bucolic account that I treasure.

*The A team (exceptional) 

Alban Berg (studio) *- stately, expertly played, dynamically immaculate.
*Talich* - softer tone, lighter feel but equally valid.
*Ehnes* - 1st violin is gorgeous. Lighter textures but terrific articulation. Great recording.
*Takacs* - ticks every box. Faultless recording and tonally assured.
*Hagen ** - strong and sensitive in equal measure. Fine account.
*Petersen* - wonderful pacing with a tremendous and zippy 2nd movement.
*Brentano* - their lean, muscular way really resonates here. Loved this one. Listen to those plucked strings in the 3rd movement.
*Italiano* - gorgeous cavatina and strong finale. Deep, rich tone.
*Leipziger* - on another day this could be at the top. Quick cavatina, great articulation. Stunning.
*Borodin* - the Borodin's earthy Russian sound really works here and they out-rustic the Veghs.
*Smetana (Denon) * - there's a propulsive sense of rhythm and a feeling of pent-up aggression which I love. Gripping stuff.
*Ebene ** - playing that has a floating quality but with lots of brute strength. Cavatina is a tiny bit broad and nuanced but it's a minor quibble.
*Cleveland (Telarc)* - a really strong and consistent reading in superb sound. The deep, rich cello is particularly lovely.

*My picks

Brodsky* - superbly atmospheric and occasionally almost serene recording. Chandos gives the Brodskys great sound and they don't disappoint with a reading of incredible emotion. I'm not always onboard with the Brodskys but this is their best recording for me.

*Artemis ** - urgent and full of delightful rhythmic interplay. The devil is in the detail and the detail is delightful. Little vibrato but lots of great articulation. It's brisk but nowhere near in the speed league of the Budapests.

*Danish ** - taken from the Prism II album this account is a febrile, uber-muscular killer. With a recorded sound that demands to be heard and playing of immense dynamism I was bowled over. Its not all feverous testerone-driven stuff though. The cavatina is very broad and immensely emotional but this is intense. Wonderful.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I wonder which ones you listened to but that didn't make the grade for you, Merl? There are a couple that I like but that I don't see even as simply recommended.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast;bt5432 said:


> I wonder which ones you listened to but that didn't make the grade for you, Merl? There are a couple that I like but that I don't see even as simply recommended.


Sorry for not answering this earlier, Enthusiast. Only just seen it! I'm response to your question. I listened to every full cycle recording except the Quatuor Stanislas, Koechl, Smetana (first cycle) and Budapest Library of Commerce accounts. I own or have access to all the rest. I had a few problems with getting to hear some of the single recordings / part-set recordings but still had at least 90% coverage. Which ones do you recommend that I didn't? I do miss ones off my list by mistake sometimes (others I just don't rate as highly as others). I'm also fine relistening to recommended accounts as I have often changed my mind and amended these blogs.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Merl. I can't remember now. The Busch recording would be one (a marvellous one!) but I now know that you don't care for their work so I wouldn't question its absence.


----------

